# Hallowe'en anger



## Flatlander (Oct 31, 2004)

What is it about people that makes them want to piss me off?

I work in a mall, in a kiosk in the center of the aisle.  Today, there is a veritable hoarde of parents with their youngsters dressed up, traversing the mall and trick or treating.  Well, unprepared was I for this peculair manifestation of the Hallowe'en tradition.  When I was a kid, we went house to house, but I digress;  one particular woman, with her comparatively uninspiredly costumed child, approached MY kiosk and knocked on the countertop.  "Trick or treat."  Well, I respond, "sorry, I have no treats right now."


"Well, THAT's not really in the Hallowe'en spirit now, is it?" this unfriendly woman declares.

Of course, I am able to bite my tongue for the time being, and give her the "gee, that was an unwarranted comment" look, you know the one, (I have a unibrow, and am able to really pull off this look a browfurrowingly noteworthy way).

But I'm thinking, gee, walking around INSIDE a mall appealing to retail businesses for handouts isn't particularly Hallowe'enish either, you pompous, clammyfaced, runt sprouter.  Fortunately for me, she retreats from my excessively furrowed brow display, and carries on with her uncreatively dressed runt spawn, leaving me to my displeasure.

That's my Hallowe'en at work story.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 31, 2004)

Trick-or-treating in malls?  Huh?!??!  This is a new one for me.

And why was she hitting up a kiosk, anyways?  Why couldn't she have run by a big retail store?  

"Halloween spirit"?  Isn't that, like, toilet-papering trees, or pulling stupid pranks, and scaring people?


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 31, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> What is it about people that makes them want to piss me off?


 You, like me and a few others I know, have a tattoo across your forehead that reads, "**** with me."



			
				Flatlander said:
			
		

> ... you pompous, clammyfaced, runt sprouter.


 :rofl::roflmao::rofl:

 As for the trick-or-treating in malls, it is encouraged for parents to take their children there rather than door-to-door during bad weather, to avoid kidnapping and assault and poisoned candy, etcetera.  Our local mall does way more business on Halloween than they ever expected to.

 It's a darn shame when ya can't just run up, knock on a door, get a sucky treat, wait til they shut the door again, whizzing on the porch, then running off to the next house!

 SS


----------



## Lisa (Oct 31, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> You, like me and a few others I know, have a tattoo across your forehead that reads, "**** with me."


LOL, Shesulsa!



			
				Flatlander said:
			
		

> But I'm thinking, gee, walking around INSIDE a mall appealing to retail businesses for handouts isn't particularly Hallowe'enish either, *you pompous, clammyfaced, runt sprouter.* Fortunately for me, she retreats from my excessively furrowed brow display, and carries on with her *uncreatively dressed runt spawn*, leaving me to my displeasure.


:rofl: 

umm... Dan... I seem to recall you asking Insedia about her anger problem in another thread?... me is frightened now, please stay in your room for the rest of the day


----------



## TigerWoman (Oct 31, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> ....whizzing on the porch



Gee, when did this get to be a tradition?  

Its going to be cold here tonight for those little guys...38° about.  I remember having to take the car around with them when my kids were small and they would pop in to get warm... I don't think the mall is a trick or treat destination around here unless they, the mall, promote it.  TW


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 31, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> You, like me and a few others I know, have a tattoo across your forehead that reads, "**** with me."


HOLY COW!!  I must have one too!  Is it invisible to most normal people, but becomes visible when around jerks?


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 31, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> HOLY COW!! I must have one too! Is it invisible to most normal people, but becomes visible when around jerks?


My theory is that the tatooing ink used is from a bit higher than the visible E/M spectrum, maybe 395 nanometer wavelength. Of course, this would mean that the Jerks are able to percieve wavelengths from this range, but that's a reasonable assumption, considering their heads are stuffed up their ***es and it's darker in there.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 31, 2004)

Oops.  I'll go back in my room now.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 31, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Oops.  I'll go back in my room now.



That was never a punishment for me, for tehn I could read a book or practice without interruptions  

As to the Tattoo, I have been told mine reads Sap / Sucker  :idunno: 

I cannot see it, yet many have told me this.  :ultracool


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 31, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> My theory is that the tatooing ink used is from a bit higher than the visible E/M spectrum, maybe 395 nanometer wavelength. Of course, this would mean that the Jerks are able to percieve wavelengths from this range, but that's a reasonable assumption, considering their heads are stuffed up their ***es and it's darker in there.


That was the best explanation I've heard yet for changes in sensory perception due to sub-species Jerk status.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 31, 2004)

It's called marketing. Sales. Presentation. By offering treats for trick-or-treaters it helps out all around. 
1. It gets potential customers IN their stores to present their wares whereas they normally would've walked on by... you've done this I'm sure... walk right on by without a glance.
2. Trick or treaters have a relatively safer place to gather their booty. And in some parts of the country it's a warmer place too so they don't have to bundle up under/over their costumes. 

It's a minor inconvience if you look at it one way. 

As far as rude people goes. Don't we have to deal with them every day?? What's the difference. 
When I deal with customers (with ANY job) and they end up being the slime beneath the slugs on a pile of manure. I just smile and in my mind I cuss them out and go with that. I've yet to meet a mind-reading customer.


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 31, 2004)

I have no use for most any holiday. I always thought they were a great day for getting laundry done and watching movies. Chinese Food on Thanksgiving is one of my favorites.

Anyhow, this situation would lead me to have a conversation with 'The Boss'. I would be sure to tell him, that to leave 'the help' looking like a bad guy when the mall is sponsoring this trick-or-treat brew-ha-ha is something I expect not to happen again. Regardless of what he pays ... sending the little power-ranger away without a friggin' snickers' just ain't worth what he's paying.

On the other hand, Dan, if you're 'The Boss' ... you should know better.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 31, 2004)

I am justified in my protest against mall-trick or treating. It is un-traditional, cheating, and silly. Yes, I am the boss (damn you and your sensibility michaeledward 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), but a am merely a figurehead boss. My duties are largely ceremonial.

I'm trying to talk my way out of responsibility here, aren't I? (damn you and your sensibility michaeledward). *shaking fist in air menacingly*

OK, back to my room again.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 31, 2004)

aaaaawwwwwww

 Who hasn't had their Hallowe'en cocoa yet?  Sounds like poor widdle Danny needs a Tootsie Roll.  Here ya go - have one ... c'mon ... good boy ... now some candy corn ... that's it ... now give SS a NICE ... BIG ... SMILE!  Here, have a fistful of smarties and a sack of candy for the children.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 31, 2004)

oops


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## shesulsa (Oct 31, 2004)

Good Boy!  Now back to your kiosk - and remember to share.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 31, 2004)

Anger and Frustration

It upsets me to remember going around and trickor treating and it being fun.

I also remember being older and getting dressed and going out with the younger ones to watch them while they trick or treated.

I then got into scaring all the kids and adults, and enjoying it all.

Now, I am out to give out candy, I have my lights on, an hour has passed and I have had only 16 people so far. I give out two or three candy to each kid. Chocolate and colored stuff. 

I see people drive by and or walk by, even if I am outside with the candy.  I have tried to be friendly and nice, and no costumes, and with costumes. I live in a larger sub-division with about 350+ homes. 

Now I have lots of candy again, and no one to eat. I guess I will have to take it to work again, so people can get it from me at my desk.  

 :idunno:


----------



## Lisa (Oct 31, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> *Now I have lots of candy again, and no one to eat.* I guess I will have to take it to work again, so people can get it from me at my desk.
> 
> :idunno:






umm... Rich... YIKES!!!!  You and Dan really have to stare at that "too big for an avatar" thing again and snap out of it.  

Way too much munching on body parts happening on this forum tonight!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 31, 2004)

Nalia said:
			
		

> umm... Rich... YIKES!!!!  You and Dan really have to stare at that "too big for an avatar" thing again and snap out of it.
> 
> Way too much munching on body parts happening on this forum tonight!



I have had one good scare tonight. :rofl:

I was able to get off the porch while they were at the neighbors.  About a 12, 11, and 8 year old boys. The dad tells me to get off the porch and hide behind the big pine tree in my yard. I do. The candy bowl is on the porch and the door is open. The kids come over and yell trick or treat, and then one says maybe we should just take some candy?  Then the other notices my fireplace and mantle and the swords I have on it.  The 8 year old has seen me sneak up on them, and he is not sure what is going on. I then yell at the boys and one just screams and stands there, the other one runs away screaming, I am bent over laughing, and the 8 year old is standing there, like what was scary. I was right behind them with my arms wide, and black robe on with a demon leather mack on. 

I feel much better now. 


Still not good though, since I have all this candy 
 :asian:


----------



## BrandiJo (Oct 31, 2004)

we used to go to the mall for trick or treating but our mall it was annocned and stuff so the stores was expecting us


----------



## qizmoduis (Nov 1, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Trick-or-treating in malls?  Huh?!??!  This is a new one for me.
> 
> And why was she hitting up a kiosk, anyways?  Why couldn't she have run by a big retail store?
> 
> "Halloween spirit"?  Isn't that, like, toilet-papering trees, or pulling stupid pranks, and scaring people?



The mall in King of Prussia, PA in my area has been doing this for years.  The kids love it.  It's great for kids who live in areas that aren't especially conducive to traditional trick-or-treating.  I took my daughter a couple of times when she was younger, but not anymore.  Our neighborhood is usually very crowded for Halloween.  My neighbor's margeurita table is a big draw.  artyon:


----------



## Gary Crawford (Nov 1, 2004)

I used to hate holloween back when we rented a house in a wealthy neighborhood.It seemed like very every poor kid in town converged on our neighborhood to trick or treat and their parents were there casing the nieghborhood and for the next few months,burglaries picked up.Now that I live out in the country,I quite doing any yardwork about a month before,let the grass get high,pile a few bags of trash on the porch.I GET NO trick or treaters!!


----------



## Rynocerous (Nov 3, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Trick-or-treating in malls? Huh?!??! This is a new one for me.
> 
> And why was she hitting up a kiosk, anyways? Why couldn't she have run by a big retail store?
> 
> "Halloween spirit"? Isn't that, like, toilet-papering trees, or pulling stupid pranks, and scaring people?


You know what, Feisty Mouse has a point here. I work in a mall as well(actually in a kiosk). Last year kids were coming through by the bucketful. I personally have no problem with this, as the parents are trying to keep their kids out of trouble. I as a child was always getting in trouble, toilet papering, and egging the neighbors houses. If we had a mall in my town(pop. 350 large) i'm sure the majority of parents would have their little ones in there, away from the delinquents, like my immature self of the past. I luckily didn't have to work this halloween, and was able to properly nurse my hangover this year. 

Cheers,
Ryan


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 4, 2004)

Flattery will at least get you a welcome.... 

Nice to see you here, Ryan.


----------

